# Pfad nachzeichnen + verblassen



## Desperone (7. Oktober 2008)

Weiß jemand wie oder ob es geht, die verblassen Richtung zu ändern, wenn man einen Pfad nachzeichnet. Es wird standartmäßig vom ersten zum zweiten Punkt gefaded.


----------



## whiterussian (8. Oktober 2008)

Probier mal deine Werkzeugspitze in den Voreinstellungen um 180 Grad zu drehen.


----------



## Desperone (8. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn du die Pinselform meinst, da macht es kein Unterschied wenn ich auf 180° stelle.
Die einzigste möglichkeit die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, ohne den kompletten Pfad nochmal nachzuzeichen ist, einen Punkt in der Mitte löschen und diesen dann andersherum nochmal zu verbinden.
So wirklich gefällt mir die Lösung aber nicht. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das das nicht auch anders geht bei PS.


----------



## Alexander Groß (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

hast du mal bitte ein Beispielbild von deinem Problem?


Alex


----------



## Desperone (8. Oktober 2008)

Das mit dem Bild wird nichts vor heute Abend. Ich bekomm hier keine 100 kb hochgeladen.

Aber z.B. in deinem Video, wo du den Pfad nachzeichnen lässt, zeichnet er von links nach rechts nach. Die Frage ist jetzt, wie lasse ich ihn von Rechts nach Links nachzeichnen ohne den Pfad nochmal neu zu machen. 

So langsam glaube ich, dass es diese möglichkeit bei PS nicht gibt.

Ich werde heute Abend nochmal ein Bsp.Bild Posten.

*---EDIT---*

Sorry ist etwas später geworden.

Also im Beispiel sieht man wie der Brush vom Pfadanfang zum Pfadende Verblasst. Nun ist Die Frage wie man die Pfadrichtung oder die Verblassenrichtung ändert ohne den Pfad neu zu zeichnen. 
Bei dem Bild wo es mir aufgefallen ist, habe ich den Pfad dann einfach nochmal von oben nach unten gemacht, aber eine schnellere Lösung währe dennoch Intressant.

Beispiel


----------

